# s/w Grafik von PSP in Corel in Pfade umwandeln?



## ray2mi (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute

Also, ich möchte ein Logo, welches ich mit Photoshop erstellt habe ins Corel Draw Laden und in Pfaden haben damit ich das ganze Plotten kann. Jedoch bekomme ich es nicht hin, es funktioniert nicht so wie ich das möchte.

Ich habe schon bei PSP eine Funktion gefunden die mir erlaubt von meiner s/w Bild einen Pfad zu erstellen , jedoch weiß ich 1. nicht wie man es so abspeichert das der Pfad von anderen Programmen gelesen werden kann und 2. weiß ich nicht wie Corel das überhaupt so einliest das dann nur die Pfade angezeigt werden...

Also ich will das Bild nämlich Plotten und dazu müssen es Pfade, muss ja irgendwie gehen ein 2 Farben Bild, Schwarz Weiß in einen Auswahlpfad oder sowas zu konvertieren...
danke


----------



## ikon (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

du kannst über die Export-Funktion in Photoshop Deine Pfade im Adobe Illustrator Format speichern. In Corel müsstest Du diese Datei dann öffnen oder importieren können.

mfg,
ikon


----------

